# Stranger danger...



## Cait93x (Feb 3, 2015)

Hey guys!

So I'm unsure if this is really common with owners of chi's but it's getting annoying fast! So whenever I'm out in public with Pablo no matter where I go someone will stop me and comment on how small or teeny or cute etc he is which is fine by me I'll speak to anyone lol! But what isn't fine is for some reason because he so small people without any warning will either try and pick him up or grab him and it scares the living day lights out him he isn't aggressive in any way but whenever someone without warning does it he will give a growl or a snap, it's especially bad with kids last week at training classes there were a lot of rowdy pups and their owners blocking the entrance because everyone's dogs were playing, Pablo went and said his hellos so I lifted him to get past and out of nowhere this young boy just grabbed his head and Pablo freaked out and of course the parents made the comment on how badly behaved my dog was when he is the sweetest little guy about he's just terrified. Has anyone dealt with this before? I don't mind if people ask because he's fine with that but it's the without warning that he hates?:foxes15:


----------



## Dorothy's Mom (Apr 8, 2015)

This really ticks me off. How would a HUMAN like someone to just grab their head or pick them up? Could you imagine seeing a cute baby and just thinking it was okay to grab their cheeks or pick them up and then have the audacity to call them badly behaved when they cried because some weirdo stranger was grabbing at them?

Hey, not everyone on this planet is smart or possesses common sense - just remember that.


----------



## Cait93x (Feb 3, 2015)

Dorothy's Mom said:


> This really ticks me off. How would a HUMAN like someone to just grab their head or pick them up? Could you imagine seeing a cute baby and just thinking it was okay to grab their cheeks or pick them up and then have the audacity to call them badly behaved when they cried because some weirdo stranger was grabbing at them?
> 
> Hey, not everyone on this planet is smart or possesses common sense - just remember that.


The thing is though I would never go over to a random dog and grab no matter it's size! For some reason some parents think just because he's itty bitty their child can just grab him but it wouldn't be the case if I owned a Rottweiler  I might apply some dog whisperer techniques to these rowdy humans a "tshhh" and a poke in the neck should do it :toothy8:


----------



## Dorothy's Mom (Apr 8, 2015)

Cait93x said:


> The thing is though I would never go over to a random dog and grab no matter it's size! For some reason some parents think just because he's itty bitty their child can just grab him but it wouldn't be the case if I owned a Rottweiler  *I might apply some dog whisperer techniques to these rowdy humans a "tshhh" and a poke in the neck should do it* :toothy8:


Hahaha!!!! I ran a home daycare for 12 years. I have perfected, beyond measure, the death-stare! :coolwink: There isn't a child that will approach from a 100 mile radius of me once I give them my stink eye. And that is usually accompanied by my Darth Vader sounding, "No".

Kids see my eyes and hear my voice and run!  It's not the reaction from the dog they have to worry about! LOL!


----------



## Cait93x (Feb 3, 2015)

Dorothy's Mom said:


> Hahaha!!!! I ran a home daycare for 12 years. I have perfected, beyond measure, the death-stare! :coolwink: There isn't a child that will approach from a 100 mile radius of me once I give them my stink eye. And that is usually accompanied by my Darth Vader sounding, "No".
> 
> Kids see my eyes and hear my voice and run!  It's not the reaction from the dog they have to worry about! LOL!


Hahaha! I'll defos need to perfect my death stare  I might get one those huge sandwich boards that you can wear saying something nasty so nobody will approach! He almosts has heart failure when it happens then I feel drained having to repeat the whole he hates when people suddenly touch him speach. When he was 13 weeks and out his first walk a small child charged at him screaming with a wooden sword so I think since that encounter he's defo giving kids the stink eye :toothy8:


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

Hi, yes we get this a lot. One incident that stands out in my mind wasn't with a child it was a middle aged man who stopped to admire her, one minute he was chatting and the next minute he just bent down and scooped her up, I was absolutely scared to death, I thought he was either going to drop her or worse still run off with her, I vowed that day I would never put her or me in that position again, I am now always on high alert. My Bella is a very nervous type and although I'm pretty confident she won't bite anyone she gets upset and a bit panicky if anyone tries to approach her. I'm not prepared to have her upset so now I simply say no to anyone who asks to pet her, I really don't care what they think of me. If parents ask if their children can pet her I tell them she bites which usually does the trick and they back off 😂.


----------



## Dorothy's Mom (Apr 8, 2015)

Lisa T said:


> Hi, yes we get this a lot. One incident that stands out in my mind wasn't with a child it was a middle aged man who stopped to admire her, one minute he was chatting and the next minute he just bent down and scooped her up, I was absolutely scared to death, I thought he was either going to drop her or worse still run off with her, I vowed that day I would never put her or me in that position again, I am now always on high alert. My Bella is a very nervous type and although I'm pretty confident she won't bite anyone she gets upset and a bit panicky if anyone tries to approach her. I'm not prepared to have her upset so now I simply say no to anyone who asks to pet her, I really don't care what they think of me. If parents ask if their children can pet her I tell them she bites which usually does the trick and they back off &#55357;&#56834;.


Passerby: "Can I pet your dog?"
ChiMomma: "Do you like having fingers?"

***allow for the awkward silence, smile, and walk off***

:toothy7:


----------



## Cait93x (Feb 3, 2015)

Hahaha!!

He's a bit nervy around strangers too! But he will let them know if he isn't a fan but for some reason people find it cute and still try to grab him! My parents own 2 very large English bull terriers if I'm over at their house I'll walk them and nobody ever approaches think I'll start taken them and Pablo out together that'll stop the weirdo strangers


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Not only is it annoying and scary for them, it can be downright deadly. On another forum someone's small dog was picked up without permission by an adult and dropped. The dog was seriously injured and required surgery. She didn't recover well; then, during one of her stays at the vet after surgery she was so severely burned on a heating pad at the vet that she had to have skin grafts for her burns, but didn't survive those injuries. It was horrifically painful and heartbreaking and never would have happened had a stranger not taken it upon themselves to pick her up and drop her. No one will take care of your dog like you will. Who cares what people think! When they come at you, throw your hand up and say he/she bites whether he/she does or not. So what if people think you dog isn't well-mannered--your dog is safe.


----------



## waldo (Feb 16, 2015)

i run into this alot as well. first let me say that one of the stupidest things i ever had anyone do with a dog was when i had just gotten a large adult german shepherd to foster. it was literally my first day with him. some self-professed dog lover came right up to us, commented on how beautiful he was and knelt down to put her face directly in front of his. really?!

when i see a person coming, i wait until they say something to us, keepig us out of arm's reach. if they comment and look like they want to touch, i'm still out of arm's reach and tell them to move very slow and stay away from his face. that usually does the trick. i do want timmy to have positive experiences in public, in controlled ways. i'm so sorry to hear of so many bad experiences.

not that i feel like i have to be the ambassador for chis, but i just don't want to reinforce the idea that chis are agggressive bitters.


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

Douglas DOES bite and will take your fingers. Yet people still try to grab at him. It drives me nuts.

Once a lady came and blew air in his face shortly after I got him. He freaked out and dove out of my arms, cracking his head on concrete. Thank god he was ok. But people are idiots.


----------



## CuddlesMom (Feb 22, 2014)

That'd pee me off so much if someone did that to my dog. I definitely don't blame Pablo for being upset over someone coming up to him without warning and trying to grab him. I'm glad no one around here picks up random people's dogs. 

I'll never forget, though, when a kid that was three or four rushed right toward our pug/chi. I'm glad I noticed the kid, though, and I scooped her right up (the kid was like two feet away at that point). She's our adopted dog, so she's really nervous around people. I think if I didn't notice we would've had serious issues. I think the kid was too young to know any better, though, and his grandpa told him not to touch dogs he didn't know. 

What really upset me one time, though, was when two twelve-year-old girls stuck their hands right in the car window when our pug/chi was on my lap. They didn't even ask if our dog was friendly. They just assumed she was. I'm glad I was in the car, because our pug/chi didn't like that too much.

At least 90% of people don't even know how to approach a dog they don't know. They just head toward them and stick out their hand and/or pet them. 

I've been thinking about getting an "Ask Before Petting" or "In Training" vest for Cuddles, because she's shy (but not aggressive one tiny bit). That way people will leave us alone, too. That way I can tell them how to actually approach her.


----------



## Lola's mommy8 (Feb 2, 2014)

I had this problem big time when Lola was a puppy. It made me so mad and made her afraid of everyone. Now I just pick her up when someone is close by, especially kids and I always ask people not to pet her "because she is scared of strangers", which is true. She has become much more confident with strangers since I implemented this rule and she has more confidence in me too because she knows I will protect her from strangers.


----------



## Corona Pup (Jan 27, 2015)

I had a little girl, with her mom, ask if she could pick up Corona the other day at the park. I said no, but you may pet her. I have no fear of Corona biting anyone. Well the little girl bent down to, what I thought, per Corona and scooped her right up! Once again, no fear of Corona hurting the child, but Corona was so scared and confused so wiggly and if I wasn't righ there would have been dropped. The mom......."hahahahaha oh how cute, she just loves dogs"! Teach your child respect and the meaning of NO! Please!


----------



## Hollysmom (Nov 26, 2011)

Oh my gawd, I would have flipped my lid! How dare they say that about Pablo, when it was their fault for not watching their child better (or better yet, instilling their child with some common sense)!

To answer your question, yes, it has happened to me a few times before (with Holly). One of my favorite times (and I'm being sarcastic here), is when a group of young kids came running up to us and started flailing their hands in front of her trying to pet her. Although Holly did not growl or snap, she was obviously frightened! Fortunately, I was standing up holding her, otherwise she might have! I certainly wouldn't have blamed her if she had! I had already told one of these children moments before this that she did not want to be petted! 

Another incident was when a couple of women were walking by while I'd been walking Holly. As they did, one of them unexpectedly bent down to try to pet Holly. This woman did not even bother to ask me if it was okay, and here she's an adult! When Holly cowered behind me, the woman laughed and acted like it's a chihuahua trait or something! I had half a mind to tell her if a giant tried to grab you, you'd cower too, but decided to keep quiet and just roll my eyes instead! lol

With people like this, is it any wonder why chihuahuas have such a bad rap? :banghead:


----------



## Hollysmom (Nov 26, 2011)

Dorothy's Mom said:


> Passerby: "Can I pet your dog?"
> ChiMomma: "Do you like having fingers?"
> 
> ***allow for the awkward silence, smile, and walk off***
> ...


Hahaha! I love it! I'll have to remember that one!


----------



## Hollysmom (Nov 26, 2011)

lulu'smom said:


> Not only is it annoying and scary for them, it can be downright deadly. On another forum someone's small dog was picked up without permission by an adult and dropped. The dog was seriously injured and required surgery. She didn't recover well; then, during one of her stays at the vet after surgery she was so severely burned on a heating pad at the vet that she had to have skin grafts for her burns, but didn't survive those injuries. It was horrifically painful and heartbreaking and never would have happened had a stranger not taken it upon themselves to pick her up and drop her. No one will take care of your dog like you will. Who cares what people think! When they come at you, throw your hand up and say he/she bites whether he/she does or not. So what if people think you dog isn't well-mannered--your dog is safe.


Oh my god, what a nightmare! That poor dog and their owner! Did the person who did this ever take responsibility for their actions? 

As much as I don't like the idea of saying that my dog bites, I think I'll start doing that, after reading such a story!


----------



## Cait93x (Feb 3, 2015)

I'm always like he's a bit scared just put your hand down so he can sniff but people don't listen it wouldn't be the case if I had a huge Rottweiler on the end of the lead! I'm a huge dog lover was always raised around the but I would never approach a dig without warning grab their head/face, I don't understand people sometimes I think I'll stick to my dogs and chihuahua owners lol!


----------



## Dorothy's Mom (Apr 8, 2015)

Something that really bothers me, because I have always had small, feisty breeds (a pug/chi, then a Min Pin, and now a Chi) is off leash dogs. Grrrr............it never fails, some off leash dog - BIG DOG usually! - will run up to my small dog that inevitably starts freaking out so much the big dog starts to react and I have to pick her up.

I pick her up because I can just see it......there was my little dog minding her own business, a big off leash dog gets all up in her face, and then she reacts, and then the big dog reacts and BITES my little dog. 

I once had a big dog nip my Min Pin in exactly this situation. It ticked me off SO much. I was not happy and reamed out the off leash owner.

Just keep your freaking dog on a LEASH! Unless you are in a dog park then your dog must be leashed!


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Hollysmom said:


> Oh my god, what a nightmare! That poor dog and their owner! Did the person who did this ever take responsibility for their actions?
> 
> As much as I don't like the idea of saying that my dog bites, I think I'll start doing that, after reading such a story!


No, the person that dropped her left the situation never to be seen again. It was a stranger in a store, and she couldn't be found. As much as I would like for people to get over the idea of Chihuahuas as snarly little biters, I don't want it to happen at the expense of me being sure Lulu's not in harm's way, and although where I live we don't seem to deal with the kind of people I read about, I guess my insurance background makes me have the philosophy of "never say never." You can't control anything or anyone but yourself--not the people/kids/dogs coming up to you and not even really your own dog as much as you may think you can. You dog is still an animal with protective instincts that could react in a way that you would never think in a million years he/she would but there it is--done--and you can't undo it, but you could have possibly prevented it. I suppose if you didn't want to say your dog bites you could say your dog gets scared easily, but it sounds to me like some of the people that others come into contact with are so rude that won't stop them like the fear of getting bit!


----------



## Dorothy's Mom (Apr 8, 2015)

lulu'smom said:


> Not only is it annoying and scary for them, it can be downright deadly. On another forum someone's small dog was picked up without permission by an adult and dropped. The dog was seriously injured and required surgery. She didn't recover well; then, during one of her stays at the vet after surgery she was so severely burned on a heating pad at the vet that she had to have skin grafts for her burns, but didn't survive those injuries. It was horrifically painful and heartbreaking and never would have happened had a stranger not taken it upon themselves to pick her up and drop her. No one will take care of your dog like you will. Who cares what people think! When they come at you, throw your hand up and say he/she bites whether he/she does or not. So what if people think you dog isn't well-mannered--your dog is safe.


OMG! That is horrible! What a nightmare! 

Okay, no one will be picking up Dorothy. I never really considered someone dropping her! That is just terrible.


----------



## Cait93x (Feb 3, 2015)

If anyone ever injured Pablo when I was there I would be the crazy dog lady going insane! Me and my better half took him down to the castle that's nearby it's always filled with dogs he loves it he runs about with the other dogs but last week out if nowhere this huge boisterous boxer came running over to him and stood on his little paw, so Pablo started screeching my partner scooped him up fast! his paw was fine I think he got more of a fright than anything else really but the dogs owner thought it was hilarious... I did not. The owner made the comment aww typical chihuahua. Sorry but they are tiny little dogs and a 60 pound boxer standing on him will totally freak him out!! I love dogs of all breed and size but I just wish some owners would realise how fragile our wee furkids are and not let their dogs jump all over them!


----------



## Dorothy's Mom (Apr 8, 2015)

Cait93x said:


> owner thought it was hilarious... I did not. The owner made the comment* aww typical chihuahua*.


Remarks like "typical....." bother me about anyone! There is no "typical" breed, race, gender etc. Drives me nuts! When people use phrases like that it's a way of deflecting responsibility in the part they played in the reaction of the victim/hurt/upset pet or person.


----------



## Cait93x (Feb 3, 2015)

Dorothy's Mom said:


> Remarks like "typical....." bother me about anyone! There is no "typical" breed, race, gender etc. Drives me nuts! When people use phrases like that it's a way of deflecting responsibility in the part they played in the reaction of the victim/hurt/upset pet or person.


Whenever I walk my parents dogs (English bull terriers) I get the same people cross the street or won't allow there dogs to say hi to the even though they're lovely big things. It annoys me so much.. In the uk they've banned a lot of dog breeds but in all honesty I don't think any breed is bad. The reason me and my partner ended up with a chihuahua is he's highly allergic to dogs I'm talking emergency room allergic! We tried all the hypoallergenic breeds he still took reactions.. But not too chihuahuas! He didn't want a tiny dog as he assumed they're all ankle biters  but now he's fallen in love with them and wants to add more to our pack! I think they're amazing little things.


----------



## boubou (May 12, 2015)

I am so protective. Mitsy was friendly (liked) kids but not so much with men. But Coco is very nervous. Any strangers asking to pet her will get a firm NO. If they dare try and pick her up or pet her will get a blast from the bitch from hell. Kids and/or adults.


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

Never had that happen, just kids who run at them. That would be quite scary and inappropriate. I like "he bites". Good response, protects you, too, if they don't take your advice and get bitten.


----------



## Cait93x (Feb 3, 2015)

in his dog classes there's a lot of children that come along he's the smallest in the class so it's like a moth to a flame with him they run up and try and grab bht a firm no puts them in their place. I just don't get it, I would never try and pick up a strangers dog unless the person said you can pick him/her up. He's really good though bless him, he's getting better he doesn't snap or growl anymore which is a good and a bad thing so he's now not letting people know he's scared I still praise him for being so well behaved even though if anyone he doesn't know touching him he looks annoyed like "mother help" but he just sits and tolerates it or sometimes he'll be all over the person I'm convinced dogs can tell if someone is a nice person or not lol!!


----------



## chiwaamummy<3 (May 23, 2015)

I've always HATED random strangers doing this when I took my chis out. The only way I have found to save them from the unwanted attention is to pick them up and carry them away from the gawkers. 

Handbags able to be bought now are lifesavers, I can't count the times I have had to grab and snatch back my chi from rude people like this. These people who have wanted to pet my chis are more often than not the exactly same randoms who tottle "It's not a dog, it's a rat". I would just tell them before they come closer not caring how rude I come across "no, don't touch".


----------



## Cait93x (Feb 3, 2015)

chiwaamummy<3 said:


> I've always HATED random strangers doing this when I took my chis out. The only way I have found to save them from the unwanted attention is to pick them up and carry them away from the gawkers.
> 
> Handbags able to be bought now are lifesavers, I can't count the times I have had to grab and snatch back my chi from rude people like this. These people who have wanted to pet my chis are more often than not the exactly same randoms who tottle "It's not a dog, it's a rat". I would just tell them before they come closer not caring how rude I come across "no, don't touch".


Oh don't even get me started on the "is that a rat on a leash" stuff does my head in. he may be small but he is feisty and wont hesitate to tell you off  I love chihuahuas and i love that they're small so easy to transport about without any hassle or worry. I had an encounter last week at dog classes another 2 kids running at him trying to pet I was like no no no he's very scared, but he done good he just backed away and ignored the kids he's anti social when he wants to be lol.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

This is a pet peeve of mine.
We get it a lot, my dogs are tiny (often the smallest dog people have ever seen) and very cute. I understand why kids especially want to stroke them.
BUT my dogs are not out in public to entertain anyones kids. They are being exercised or socialised/trained. They are also MINE, not public property.
If you had a really nice designer handbag, or a new laptop people might comment on how nice it is or ask where you got it or how much it cost. I get the same questions with the Chis. No-one would dream of picking up your bag or laptop without asking though.
I have given up trying to explain that tiny dogs find strangers scary, or that a particular dog is shy/reactive/in training or whatever. If people ask if they can touch or hold them i now say 'No, he bites.' It is the only way to get people to instantly back off. 
If people approach without asking i physically turn my back, get up and leave or whatever i have to do to protect my dogs.
Just one negative experience can affect them deeply, I would rather be thought rude than have my dogs traumatised.
If the people are nice, carrying treats is a great ploy. If you give them a treat to feed to your dog it satisfies their urge to interact with your dog, and is a positive experience for the dog. They then learn that strangers aren't all scary people who try to grab them.


----------



## boubou (May 12, 2015)

I agree with you completely! I have been seen as being cold or bitchy for just walking away from strangers for them just even pretending to get up and "see" our chihuahua!! 
I am one protective mother! lol 
I do not care what the strangers may think of me. If we meet with people and they are respectful of Coco, all is good but if they are with children and/or pushy to pet, I will say goodbye, gotta go.


----------



## Cait93x (Feb 3, 2015)

I'm positive dogs can sense good and Bad people some strangers he's all over and some he will give a wee growl at.. Either that or he's super picky lol. I don't trust anyone holding him outside my family some don't realise how delicate they are, pablos so small even for a chi so one drop and God knows what could happen!!


----------



## ChiMixLove (Jul 9, 2014)

Ugh I just had the creepiest experience ever the other day!

I figured this thread is an appropriate place to share.

We share a driveway with our neighbors but their yard is mostly fenced in. I step out onto my back porch and let the girls out with Morrison on his leash. I say clearly "Okay, guys go potty"...And I just gotta say that the tiny girls are touch and go with their ability to focus and go potty when strangers are around. 

Within about 3 minutes this total stranger comes out of the neighbors backyard and starts talking to Morrison...Who could care less. He just ignored the guy and went potty. The guy asked if Morrison was a male or female, what kinda mix he was etc. I answered him but I have serious social anxiety and I don't think I came across super polite...Because I just wanted him to leave me and my dogs alone. I wasn't trying to engage him in conversation. 

As soon as the guy stepped out into the shared driveway, that was it for Fae. She does not like strangers and she especially does not like strange mean. So she pretty much said "forget this" about going potty and high tailed it up onto my back porch and started to beg to go inside. I tried to coax her down but that only got this guys attention again and he asked if she was a Yorkie I said "No, Yorkie/Chihuahua mix", again very short not entirely friendly...But also I didn't have the nerve to say "Hey my dogs can't focus until you get your creepy self back in your yard....I mean he was technically on the shared property...Ugh

So I start to head inside and Leia is the last to follow. Then this guy starts cooing and babytalking to Leia....Well there went all my control. Little ditz Leia goes into submissive I LOVE YOU STRANGER mode and started to belly crawl to him. I let him pet her for a minute and then called her. She started to come and then this guy starts babytalking her so she turns back around. (yes we are working on this, but I wasn't really prepared for this guy). Next thing I know this idiot PICKS HER UP and carries her to MY back porch! I was fuming on the inside. I mean how dare he? I don't care if he thought he was helping. I was calling her and he was hindering her response and then he picks up a freaking dog he doesn't even know?! I wanted to slap to guy I was so angry. 

I have a bad feeling he is going to be my neighbors new roommate. If so, and I encounter the guy again I am going to make it clear that I don't want my dogs picked up or touched without permission. 

I am just totally skeeved out. I am also a little annoyed with Leia's level of over friendliness with strangers. We have been practicing "Come" with distractions for awhile but apparently she still needs work *sigh*.

I get that our little dogs are cute etc. But I would never ever pet or pick up a strangers dog without permission. It just boggles my mind when people do this.


----------



## boubou (May 12, 2015)

That is so frustrating! you did well. I am afraid I would not handle it so easily. I am quite protective and do not care for strangers coming into my space. The guy may have been on his side but the dogs are your's. I would have taken the dogs in and give the guy the evil eye. I don't need to be friendly to people I have no care for when it comes to my doggies


----------



## waldo (Feb 16, 2015)

I totally understand how angry you were at such a violation of boundaries and just common courtesy.

But, just to play devil's advocate - he may have had no idea what so ever that he was doing anything wrong. it may be that he thought he was just being friendly and helpful.

if that is the case, a short sentence or two about how the dogs are in training, and right now they need to focus on you and other people are a distraction?


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

I have a lot of the same issues with my pups when I am out with them. Especially Ava, she's very small at less than 3 1/2 lbs. Most people we've encountered have never seen a dog as small as her in person. To top that she's also a long coat chihuahua which brings on a slew of questions all on its own. My most recent irritating experience was this past weekend when we were downtown Naperville. While we had many of people asking the usually questions or sweet little kids come up and ask permission to pet the dogs, there was this one lady who approached us along with her little boy while we were sitting on a bench and says to her child 'do you want to pet her'??? He comes running up to Ava ( which freaked her out) and I picked her up and told him 'no' she's not good with strangers. Bf and I were so mad! I mean I've never had a person ask their child or whomever they are with if they want to pet MY dog before asking me. How about ask me? Ask the dog owner if it is okay to pet their dog. That was the rudest encounter I've had while walking my dogs down there. That annoyed me just as much as people who come out of nowhere trying to pet your dog.


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

I'm usually pretty lucky around here. When we are out shopping, parents are always reminding their children to ask. My answer depends on his mood that day. Most of the adults who stop to admire him are chi people who are very respectful. Of course, with Piper being so small, (and tiny dogs being so uncommon here) she generates a lot more interest. But, since I always carry her indoors, it's not a problem. I've met a lot of interesting people that way. Who knows, maybe someday I'll be able to find one of Megan's other babies a home!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

zellko said:


> I'm usually pretty lucky around here. When we are out shopping, parents are always reminding their children to ask. My answer depends on his mood that day. Most of the adults who stop to admire him are chi people who are very respectful. Of course, with Piper being so small, (and tiny dogs being so uncommon here) she generates a lot more interest. But, since I always carry her indoors, it's not a problem. I've met a lot of interesting people that way. Who knows, maybe someday I'll be able to find one of Megan's other babies a home!



Do you mostly carry Piper or do you let her walk. The part of town ( Downtown Naperville ) I go to with Ava is very busy. Its equivalent to being in a small section of the city. I let Ava walk most of the time. But I do carry her some of the time too. I'm thinking of getting a sling. Do you have a sling for Piper? It's awesome you get to take your dogs into shops with you. It's very dog friendly here, so I get to take mine most places as well.


----------



## Cait93x (Feb 3, 2015)

I came across a really nice bunch of kids yesterday when out a walk they came up and asked so nicely if they could pet him, Pablo was keeping his distance and barking but he allowed them to pet him as long as I was holding him he ended up enjoying it too. Neck scratches are basically crack to Pablo. I do love when kids and people are respectful and ask nicely if they could and understand if he's scared, at the end of the day just because chihuahuas are tiny it shouldn't mean you should grab at them or run at them or let your child do so because if I had a pit bull at the end of my leash I know nobody would be grabbing at it. The same rule should apply to chihuahuas too!


----------



## ChiMixLove (Jul 9, 2014)

Yeah if the guy does happen to move in, I definitely plan on talking with him about boundries. I figured he was just trying to help by picking her up. But it was just weird because he was a total stranger who didn't introduce himself and then he's picking up my dog. 

It honestly shocked me I couldn't even form words. When I was growing up I had a few relatives that had small dogs (two toy poodles, and a chihuahua) none where fans of kids. So I was always taught to respect their space and never ever pick them up. And I just kind of kept that with me through adulthood. 

So when people pet or pick up with out asking, it just kinda dumbfounds me.

Leia is a super friendly and confident girl. I would never expect her to growl at let alone bite a person. But she does get nervous when picked up. And she is known to "sky dive" from a persons arms if they are not paying attention. Of course this scares me because I do not want her to be injured. So that is a big reason it makes me uncomfortable for strangers to pick her up.


----------



## waldo (Feb 16, 2015)

just to throw something else into the mix - i live in a condo development, lots of dogs. one of my friendly neighbors has a great boxer, who just loves timmy. when ever he sees timmy, he immediately lays down as flat as he can, wagging his tail, just waiting for timmy to come by. timmy isn't very interested yet, but we're getting there.

but. . the boxer lives with a family that has an adorable 9 or 10 year old girl. she's sweet, but i don't know her all that well.

but timmy is absolutely in LOVE with her. he sees her getting off the school bus and he takes off in a full run towards her. she very sweetly will kneel down and pet him. he licks her face, standing on her legs. there have been times when he just parks his butt and sits down on the ground next to her, planted like the grass.

it's very cute to see. 

"Timmy has a girlfriend.. . ."


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

I have to carry her inside because she is afraid of being punished for walking on tile floors. Old owner must have wanted to keep her out of a kitchen or something. We know it's fear of punishment, because when we're downstairs I can hear her scampering freely on the kitchen floor. She walks nicely on the leash outdoors. I only carry her if there's danger or the last leg of the walk so she won't walk of the ounces I'm trying so hard to put on her. I have an assortment of slings and bags. Hubby often wears Mick in crowds and I have Piper tucked in my jacket. Other than crowds and malls they mostly walk.


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

If only more people understood about small dogs. There were 3 dear girls in our neighborhood who loved Mick and they would drop to the ground when they saw us coming. He couldn't wait to get to them and give kisses and get petted. What a difference from kids who run at him, like most do and terrify him. He goes into defensive mode.


----------



## Cait93x (Feb 3, 2015)

I love when people are respectful to our wee dogs, It goes a long way in my book. I met a woman a couple of weeks ago who lives down the street and she see's me and pablo out all the time and was desperate to meet him so she approached so nicely and was talking all sweet too him and he was totally in love. Makes a difference instead of the whole "omg your dogs so tiny" so lets run at him!!


----------

